# Acana ranchlands... How much to feed???



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Pickles is 5 months and she is eating Acana Ranchlands with a small amount of Fromm wet food. How much should I feed her each day? She seems to only like to eat twice a day!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

4pounds


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

I would try to feed her a little more than 1/4 cup 2x a day. When Toki was a puppy, we fed/offered her 1/4 cup 3x a day (she was bigger than your Pickles though...she was 3 pounds at 10 weeks and is currently around 8.5 pounds as an adult)...as she got older and bigger, she eventually lost interest in a third meal or wouldn't finish her food so we cut back to feeding twice a day and also cut down the amounts to keep her from gaining more than was healthy. 

I think a little over 1/2 (maybe even up to 2/3) cup a day with the wet food is a good starting point and you can adjust week to week based on weight gain/loss.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If it were me, I'd feed her 1/4 cup total (wet and dry) twice a day with a snack mid-day since she won't eat a full meal. I'd see how she does on that.


----------

